# Comex jailbreak released



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Heya, guys.

Well... the infamous comex jailbreak to replace 'spirit' is now out.

it's called JailbreakMe 2.0 ‘star’

http://jailbreakme.com/

the server is down.

This will jailbreak everything so far un-tethered
maybe  the iPad on 3,2.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ENJOY

EDIT:you have to view this from your iDevice. it will jailbreak from the iPod web browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well there it was.... http://twitpic.com/2as56o

EDIT: if you cannot get on the server. use this http://jailbreakme.modmyi.com/faq.html


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

I said it's down

And comex is switching servers


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Umm, a news article I just read says that it CAN jailbreak iPads on 3.2.1, is that true?


Source


This is really front page stuff!


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Umm, a news article I just read says that it CAN jailbreak iPads on 3.2.1, is that true?
> 
> 
> Source
> ...



Oh, fuck. you're right i think. not sure.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be great, but I only have an iPod Touch, 3rd Gen. I really don't care much about iPads.


So excited!!!


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Use this if you cannot get on the real site http://jailbreakme.modmyi.com/faq.html


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

_*URGENT*_: To Jailbreak, go to jailbreakme.modmyi.com

Also, doesn't seem to work yet.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 1, 2010)

Could I ask a question here? Maybe this is the wrong place, but plz move if it is...

Lets say I have an Ipod touch 3rd gen. and its on 3.1.2 and has been jailbroken already with Blackrain, but it's tethered, could I use this to jailbreak it un-tethered? Or would I have to restore it to default so that the jailbreak is removed and then do so again with this? Becasue from what I think I know jailbreaking an already jailbroken Ipod is baad. But then there is also the problem of not being able to restore to 3.1.2 because Apple's servers don't support that firmware anymore or something like that?

Any help or comments are appreciated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Grammar.


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Could I ask a question here? Maybe this is the wrong place, but plz move if it is...
> 
> Lets say I have an Ipod touch 3rd gen. and its on 3.1.2 and has been jailbroken already with Blackrain, but it's tethered, could I use this to jailbreak it un-tethered? Or would I have to restore it to default so that the jailbreak is removed and then do so again with this? Becasue from what I think I know jailbreaking an already jailbroken Ipod is baad. But then there is also the problem of not being able to restore to 3.1.2 because Apple's servers don't support that firmware anymore or something like that?
> 
> ...



Update to legit iOS 4.0

Then use this the link to jailbreak

^__^


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Could I ask a question here? Maybe this is the wrong place, but plz move if it is...
> 
> Lets say I have an Ipod touch 3rd gen. and its on 3.1.2 and has been jailbroken already with Blackrain, but it's tethered, could I use this to jailbreak it un-tethered? Or would I have to restore it to default so that the jailbreak is removed and then do so again with this? Becasue from what I think I know jailbreaking an already jailbroken Ipod is baad. But then there is also the problem of not being able to restore to 3.1.2 because Apple's servers don't support that firmware anymore or something like that?
> 
> ...



I would just recommend jailbreaking with Spirit, as it is a tether free Jailbreak for all iPods 3.1.3 and below.

Note, you must have iTunes 9.1, not 9.2. Also, this WILL get rid of the tether.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2010)

Nooo! If I only could get an iPhone 4 two days ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, it's awesome to see it released. Can't wait to have my iPhone 4 now


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Nooo! If I only could get an iPhone 4 two days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if it only works. 


I tried on my iPod 3rd Gen 4.0, and it says *"Slide to Jailbreak"*, but then nothing happens. Sigh.



iFish, can you change the link to:


_*"jailbreakme.modmyi.com"*_


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Relax guys... there still bugs


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Relax guys... there still bugs


Yeah, sorry. Just got, a little excited...


*Gasps for oxygen*


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, so the legit iO.S. 4.0 will be able to be jailbroken with this program? Becasue I know that Spirit doesn't work on certain firmwares, I think 3.1.3? Plus, the Ipod is jailbroken already, but tethered. So I would prob either have to restore to default 3.1.2, which as far as I know can't be done, or updrade to 4.0

EDIT: Added some info...


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Ah, ok, so the legit iO.S. 4.0 will be able to be jailbroken with this program? Becasue I know that Spirit doesn't work on certain firmwares, I think 3.1.3?


Spirit DOES work on 3.1.3.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 1, 2010)

So what should I do if I want to update my iPod but keep all my pirated apps?


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Guys. it's working now. i tested it


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So what should I do if I want to update my iPod but keep all my pirated apps?


Umm, sync the pirated apps to iTunes with AppSync from Cydia, then update. (It won't sync them back) 

Don't jailbreak though, because they'll have to make a new AppSync (for 4.0), and you'll be without your pirated apps for maybe weeks or a month.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry! What I meant was doesn't work on anything higher than 3.1.3.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Spirit does not work on anything higher than 3.1.3, or iTunes version 9.1.1 or higher.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this for iPods only?? I have  3GS on 4.0 and nothing happens. The screen flashes black for a fraction of a second.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Is this for iPods only?? I have  3GS on 4.0 and nothing happens. The screen flashes black for a fraction of a second.


It should be for all iDevices, but you should just wait. 


iFish knows what she's doing.


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

It's every iDevice. even iPad, iPhone, iPhone 4

(all on them.) just not the first generation one

*Posts merged*

[url=http://yfrog.com/j975077873j]http://yfrog.com/j975077873j[/url] The end result


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> It's every iDevice. even iPad, iPhone, iPhone 4
> 
> (all on them.) just not the first generation one
> 
> ...








 Congrats! Do you have an iPhone 4?


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

ok, just plain http://jailbreakme.com/ should be working (at least somewhat) now. Try again!


----------



## zeromac (Aug 1, 2010)

Wait so you can just jail break an ipod using this which is on any firmware?

Just from the web browser huh? AWESOME


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> ok, just plain http://jailbreakme.com/ should be working (at least somewhat) now. Try again!


Oh, one more question. When you swiped the screen to jailbreak, did it show any sign of doing anything? Or were you just left with the pretty picture?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> ok, just plain http://jailbreakme.com/ should be working (at least somewhat) now. Try again!



I just get redirected to jailbreakme.modmyi.com...?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then you swipe to Jailbreak. 


No signs of Jailbreak-age just yet. I hate waiting, if you already can't tell.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 1, 2010)

http://yfrog.com/jyjailbrakemep

Theres a pic of what it looks like if you visit it on a Ipod touch even though i used a computer, if you typed jailbreakme.modmyi.com it would flash black so i print screened it


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> http://yfrog.com/jyjailbrakemep
> 
> Theres a pic of what it looks like if you visit it on a Ipod touch even though i used a computer, if you typed jailbreakme.modmyi.com it would flash black so i print screened it


Yeah, I swipe, then... nothing.


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

comex: If you were stuck at the purple screen, reboot and try again


----------



## Mr.Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

Rebooted and worked like a charm. Simply amazing this could be done in the browser. Bravo Comex!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm Jailbreaking mine just fine, whats up with you guys


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Yay, it really works! Thank you iFish! YAY!

(I rebooted)


----------



## Trademark3001 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to clarify (i know its been asked by other devices and sorry to make anyone mad) This will work on iTouch 2g MC??


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify (i know its been asked by other devices and sorry to make anyone mad) This will work on iTouch 2g MC??



yeah


----------



## Trademark3001 (Aug 1, 2010)

^Thank you^


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 1, 2010)

To hopefully clear things up for me, if my Blackrain Jailbroken Ipod touch 3rd gen. is on i.O.S. 3.1.2 and I upgrade to 4.0 will that not only remove my previous jailbreak but also allow to jailbreak it using this method??


----------



## iFish (Aug 1, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> To hopefully clear things up for me, if my Blackrain Jailbroken Ipod touch 3rd gen. is on i.O.S. 3.1.2 and I upgrade to 4.0 will that not only remove my previous jailbreak but also allow to jailbreak it using this method??



If you update. to iOS 4. it will un-jailbreak it


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok great. Then from there I can jailbreak it using this method correct?

P.S. Will this keep my songs and apps intact? 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2010)

Going to wait until AppSync comes out for 4.0.
Otherwise this is quite nice.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

_*URGENT AGAIN: App Sync 4.0 is ALREADY out!*_

Simply add the Hackulous source (not given, because of rules) and you should find it!


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> _*URGENT AGAIN: App Sync 4.0 is ALREADY out!*_
> 
> Simply add the Hackulous source (not given, because of rules) and you should find it!



ah nice.
Guess I should update then.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 2, 2010)

Must been internet connection cached errors stopped.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

went to the site on my ipod and got this
http://img844.imageshack.us/i/img0143.png/
right now im on 3.1.2 with blackra1n and i
want to do this because i want to be untethered
but will this delete any stuff thats already on my ipod


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> went to the site on my ipod and got this
> http://img844.imageshack.us/i/img0143.png/
> right now im on 3.1.2 with blackra1n and i
> want to do this because i want to be untethered
> but will this delete any stuff thats already on my ipod


Upgrade to official iOS 4, then you can use it to its fullest extent.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but if i upgrade to iOS4 (does it even work on ipod touch 8gb 3rd gen)
then wont i loose all my cracked apps and stuff (i dont have anything on my ipod backed up on my computer)
also read that some things on cydia dont work on iOS 4 like safari download manager (which i use a lot)
correct me if im wrong


----------



## C175R (Aug 2, 2010)

does this work on Iphone 3G OS4.0.1?or only 4.0?


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have one question.  Does iMobileCinema work on 4.0 its flash for the iPod?  And what about those other cydia apps like 5 icon dock and SBsettings.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> but if i upgrade to iOS4 (does it even work on ipod touch 8gb 3rd gen)
> then wont i loose all my cracked apps and stuff (i dont have anything on my ipod backed up on my computer)
> also read that some things on cydia dont work on iOS 4 like safari download manager (which i use a lot)
> correct me if im wrong
> ...


Dunno about iMobileCinema but Five Icon Dock and SBSettings work fine.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well if anyone jailbreaked there iDevice with 4.0 can you please check if iMobileCinema works?

Repo for it is http://d.imobilecinema.com 
If that Repo doesn't work then you can find it at xsellize. And to enable it you need to enable it in SBsettings as well.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 2, 2010)

what is the point on going on v4 os? it breaks a lot of jailbroken stuff, not worth it, am happy with 3.1.3, my 3rd gen touch is jailbroken fully anyway.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok one last question 
so luke_c you said i will lose all my cracked apps will i also lose everything jailbreak related such as sbsettings and ifile if so this is not a big problem i will just download everything again but will i loose my music cause thats one thing i dont want to loose but im ok with loosing everything else 
also is there any way to get the save filesfor some of my apps because i dont want to start over on some


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> ok one last question
> so luke_c you said i will lose all my cracked apps will i also lose everything jailbreak related such as sbsettings and ifile if so this is not a big problem i will just download everything again but will i loose my music cause thats one thing i dont want to loose but im ok with loosing everything else
> also is there any way to get the save filesfor some of my apps because i dont want to start over on some



Not if you backup with iTunes.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wait when I updated from 3.1.2 to 3.1.3 I didn't loose any of my apps.  Why will I loose them if I update to 4.0 now?


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wait when I updated from 3.1.2 to 3.1.3 I didn't loose any of my apps.  Why will I loose them if I update to 4.0 now?



Just back up in iTunes. is it really that hard!?!/

*Posts merged*

Cracked apps will need to be re-installed. but music and shit will stay


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

ifish does it back up every single thing on the ipod?
sorry for being a noob


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure... i did it on the iPhone 4, and iPad. which on mine were both had nothing illigal. everything crossed over


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

where do the back up files go 
just finished backing my ipod up but dont see anything in itunes


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Now.. just update the iPod :/


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 2, 2010)

I just did this on my mom's iPhone 4 running 4.0.1 and it worked perfectly!  Note that some people report problems with their MMS, Skype, Photos, etc. but everything's working fine so far. 

So just to be clear, I cannot update my iPod from 3.1.3 to 4.0 without losing all my apps?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 2, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I just did this on my mom's iPhone 4 running 4.0.1 and it worked perfectly!  Note that some people report problems with their MMS, Skype, Photos, etc. but everything's working fine so far.
> 
> So just to be clear, I cannot update my iPod from 3.1.3 to 4.0 without losing all my apps?



No, but iTunes does back up your apps so you can put them back on afterwards


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

for real?! i've been waiting 4 this one... will this work for ipod touch mc model with ios4 never been jailbreak my ipod touch before?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

janouis





(yes)


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> janouis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u don't need shsh blob in the lower version to do dis?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 2, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't think so


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

all i need is to run safari and enter the link and that's it?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> all i need is to run safari and enter the link and that's it?


yeah then just slide the bar


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

tnx i'll try it later...


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 2, 2010)

Just finished everything, worked great, thanks ifish


----------



## C175R (Aug 2, 2010)

So i updated my 3G to 4.0.1 enter the link on safari and slide the bar but nothing happens? or is it stay on the screen for a lot of time without changing the image on the back?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> So i updated my 3G to 4.0.1 enter the link on safari and slide the bar but nothing happens? or is it stay on the screen for a lot of time without changing the image on the back?


just refresh the page and try it again
if that doesnt work reboot your ipod and then try it again


----------



## C175R (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok I'll try rebooting it since refreshing it didnt do anything


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah just tried and im having the same problem
damn


----------



## C175R (Aug 2, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> yeah just tried and im having the same problem
> damn


mm yea it doesnt do anything. stays on the background image and nothing else...


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Guy's we're finding serious bugs. it's still kinda in beta since it onlycame out a few hours ago.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Rebooted and worked like a charm. Simply amazing this could be done in the browser. Bravo Comex!


how did the reboot work for him but not us


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 2, 2010)

For people having troubles with it crashing and what not. If you have tabs open in safari close all of them. Now go to settings, Safari ans clear history, cookies, and cache. Now if you're on 4.0 open the app switcher and close all of your apps including safari. Now go to jailbreakme.com and try and you should have no troubles at all.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Aug 2, 2010)

My cousin has an iPhone 4, and wants to jailbreak, is it safe to do it with this, or is it still unstable?


----------



## C175R (Aug 2, 2010)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> For people having troubles with it crashing and what not. If you have tabs open in safari close all of them. Now go to settings, Safari ans clear history, cookies, and cache. Now if you're on 4.0 open the app switcher and close all of your apps including safari. Now go to jailbreakme.com and try and you should have no troubles at all.


I just tried this but still nothing


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> My cousin has an iPhone 4, and wants to jailbreak, is it safe to do it with this, or is it still unstable?



Some bugs. but once he opens Cydia. it will update and fix them


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright thank you ifish


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

sigh nothing happend...


----------



## Toader (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks promising, I'll jailbreak tomorrow!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 2, 2010)

I want an iPhone emulator just for this lol.


----------



## janouis (Aug 2, 2010)

wahoo.. i'm jailbreaking mine ryt now.. try dis link work like a charm.. http://jailbreakme.modmyi.com/_/ just pick the correct file according to your idevice..


----------



## DaDAM (Aug 2, 2010)

I found this to work:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This works!
> If you are stuck at the purple screen, do these steps!!! (Only on 3GS or 4)
> 
> 1) put your iphone to Airplane mode.
> ...


----------



## Fluto (Aug 2, 2010)

lol random question but is there a way to downgrade yet?
ipod touch mb to 3.1.3


----------



## luke_c (Aug 2, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> lol random question but is there a way to downgrade yet?
> ipod touch mb to 3.1.3


Just download the 3.1.3 IPSW file and shift-restore in iTunes (You may have to put your device in DFU beforehand though.)


----------



## Fluto (Aug 2, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you dont want to know how many times i have done that.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 2, 2010)

Worked flawless in ipod touch 3g 8Gig

But can't find rock app in cydia? any other way to get rock your phone app?


----------



## SifJar (Aug 2, 2010)

DjoeN: You need to add the Rock repo AFAIK. Google it and find the address, and add it to cydia. EDIT: Apparently not, according to here it should be in Cydia already: http://rockyourphone.com/get-rocking

Anyway, this is pretty cool, simplest jailbreak since the original (which was pretty much exactly the same, even used the same address). This means we can all go into Apple stores and jailbreak all the iPhones and iPads there lol.


----------



## Chaz. (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't use Rock, it can damage your phone/touch, caused me to restore my touch after using it. Cydia FTW. Very awesome and very easy jailbreak, cant moan at that!


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 2, 2010)

In my experience, Rock is pretty safe. Heck, I bought two apps in it.

It sucks that Star isn't working on my 3G iPad and iOS 3.2.1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll attempt it again when the heat dies down and I see that comex updated it. (The recent update did nothing for me.)


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 2, 2010)

love the jailbreak and i edited my .plist for my 3g mc 8gb model to have multitasking battery % and wallpapers


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> love the jailbreak and i edited my .plist for my 3g mc 8gb model to have multitasking battery % and wallpapers



WHERE DO YOU FIND THE PLIST!?!?!/ i want it i could not find it in iFile


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

Website must be too busy. Can't jailbreak my iOS4 iPod 3G cause it can't resolve the server or something. Will leave this until tomorrow when the rabble backs off a bit.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's at /System/Library/CoreServices/SpringBoard.app/N72AP.plist.

iPhone 3G owners: the file is named "N82AP.plist."


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm on a iPod 2G mb model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But thank's. i will look into it.

Somebody needs to make a cydia app the edit's it on the fly

---- 

EDIT: i found it.

Do i make it ?


----------



## SifJar (Aug 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I'm on a iPod 2G mb model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe if you jailbreak with redsn0w it'll do it for you. Or does it not work for your model?

EDIT: Here's a guide to what to change: http://www.solidblogger.com/enable-multita...irmware-os-4-0/ -- That's just multitasking, but i guess it should be obvious what to do for the rest, same idea as that.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 2, 2010)

*Question:*
Should i update my iPod 3G 8Gig to OS4?

Dunno why, but has it more advantages (Like i can finally update my bought games to the latest revision? cause now i get a pop-up saying i need OS4 to get some of them.)


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

You may as well, this jailbreak works on ALL iPod revisions apart from the original iPhones (but they can be jailbroken anyway since they don't get iOS4)
You'll be able to unlock the amazing wallpaper feature added too (yeah...thanks Apple you couldn't have had THAT before)

Just jailbroken and don't have any apps yet as prefer to use Rock and cannot find the damned thing in Cydia


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> You may as well, this jailbreak works on ALL iPod revisions apart from the original iPhones (but they can be jailbroken anyway since they don't get iOS4)
> You'll be able to unlock the amazing wallpaper feature added too (yeah...thanks Apple you couldn't have had THAT before)
> 
> Just jailbroken and don't have any apps yet as prefer to use Rock and cannot find the damned thing in Cydia



Yeah suxs but i found a way to get appsynch and *snip on the ipod of my wife i did today (mine was jailbroken a year ago)
But isn't 8Gig ipod to slow for multitasking stuff?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

Doesn't really matter whether you enable multi-tasking or not. The reason you were holding back was for the jailbreak. Now there's a new revision for all iPods on iOS4 there's no reason to stay on 3.1.3


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> ... The reason you were holding back was for the jailbreak. Now there's a new revision for all iPods on iOS4 there's no reason to stay on 3.1.3



Not really, the reason i stay on 3.1.3 is that i heard alot of problems where there with OS4, in the neighbourhood i heard alot of freezes and damned slow where a few of the problems


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a 3rd gen model, then multitasking should work fine.  It's the 2nd gen iPod touches that will have troubles when using multitasking.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

8GB 3rd Gen=8GB 2nd Gen with updated base firmware


----------



## SifJar (Aug 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> 8GB 3rd Gen=8GB 2nd Gen with updated base firmware *+ better specs*


fixed.

3rd gen had higher specs, the equivalent of the 3GS specs, compared to the iPhone 3G specs of the 2nd Gen.

EDIT: To the people who can't get Rock from Cydia: try adding apt.modmyi.com as a source and see if you can install it then. I believe that has (at least some of) the apps from Rock in it, and perhaps Rock itself too (from my reading of stuff, installing some of the stuff from that repo, e.g. My3G, will install Rock. Dunno if Rock is also available separately on the repo, or perhaps with ALL packages on it, if it isn't already installed?)


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.... same specs....

Same RAM, everything


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, 32/64GB 3rd Gens have better specs. The 8GB ones are literally just a copy and paste of the 2nd gens. Encourages people to pay more for the bigger ones you see.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, I though they were all improved in the same way. My bad, sorry. My brother has one of the bigger models, so I knew it was improved, I figured they all were.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

You'd think they would be, but Apple are bastards


----------



## Joktan (Aug 2, 2010)

Just jailbroke mine on 3.1.3 and now a 4.0 jailbreak is out?oh come on!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 2, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> Just jailbroke mine on 3.1.3 and now a 4.0 jailbreak is out?oh come on!


dont worry 4.0 is a bad version
i just downgraded back to 3.1.3 from version 4 because a lot of features dont work


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah I suggest not to update.  Multi-tasking hardly works on the iPod Touch 2G I tried it and the other game closes if you run 2-3 games.  It is also really laggy.  And I still don't know how to create folders.


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 3, 2010)

@jakob95

thats because the processing and ram is really low compared to the 3rdgen 32 and 64 gig, that is why apple did not add wallpaper, multitasking, and battery% because the ipod 2g (MC) cannot handle it as good as the higher processinng and ram products

i like it, all three work just fine for me and i usually dont run too many things for multitasking anyways


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2010)

Attack of the Show did a special report on this today.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Doesn't really matter whether you enable multi-tasking or not. The reason you were holding back was for the jailbreak. Now there's a new revision for all iPods on iOS4 there's no reason to stay on 3.1.3



My personal reason is that everything IOS4 offers I can already do through jailbreaking, but better.  Categories + CategoriesSB for folders, Backgrounder and Kirikae for *true* multitasking, and Winterboard for theming.  Cydia also has a couple of apps for extended Bluetooth functionality, so no real gains there with IOS4.  While some of these have been upgraded to work on IOS4, I still see no compelling need when it's been shown to slow down the device overall.

Regarding the jailbreak, glad to hear that another one has been found.  I was a bit tipsy when I clicked the link from PlanetBeing's Twitter post, very glad I actually read the popup that appeared before blindly clicking "yes" hehe.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 3, 2010)

DanTheManMS said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No real gain OTHER than iTunes not bitching at you to update to use your official apps.


----------



## Opium (Aug 3, 2010)

I've used this jailbreak method to jailbreak my ipod touch 2G on 4.0, and now I've enabled multi-tasking and wallpaper support. There's nothing else I really want. It's nice to stick it to Jobs over the lack of multi-tasking support and wallpapers. It works fine on my ipod...


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 3, 2010)

I used it and my friend did to on 4.0 3G ipod touch it worked =D but *snip aint working for me D=


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 3, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> I've used this jailbreak method to jailbreak my ipod touch 2G on 4.0, and now I've enabled multi-tasking and wallpaper support. There's nothing else I really want. It's nice to stick it to Jobs over the lack of multi-tasking support and wallpapers. It works fine on my ipod...


Well, he really just did it because he claims that multi-tasking won't work on the older processors. 

Do you notice ANY lag at all? I never thought of this before.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's quite obvious multitasking isn't natively supported on older models because they just want you to buy newer models. It works fairly well on older models but they're just trying to get oblivious Apple consumers to go "Oh, my iPod doesn't multitask, I must buy a new one now!"

I jailbroke my iPod Touch 2G using redsn0w FYI, although this seems a little simpler.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 3, 2010)

Does it work on iPad to?

Cause maybe my brother in law (who's in the US now) will bring an iPad 32G WiFi with him for me.
(He's lucky, he came to his hotel and on the table was an iPad 32G WiFi, free as welcome gift, from an American he met in Bruges (Belgium.)

(How i wish, i meet more ppl who have lotsa money)


----------



## Opium (Aug 3, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Does it work on iPad to?
> 
> Cause maybe my brother in law (who's in the US now) will bring an iPad 32G WiFi with him for me.
> (He's lucky, he came to his hotel and on the table was an iPad 32G WiFi, free as welcome gift, from an American he met in Bruges (Belgium.)
> ...



Yeah it works on the iPad too.


----------



## iFish (Aug 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




to get multitasking on this one you need to edit the .plist
Which is nit really hard. but not as easy as let's sa... redsn0w


----------



## SifJar (Aug 3, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



redsn0w makes it easier to enable multitasking/backgrounds etc., but this jailbreak is easier. If there was a Cydia app to enable multitasking, backgrounding and folders (shouldn't be hard AFAIK, as it just requires a simple plist edit), then JailbreakMe would be much better due to its simplicity...


----------



## Dookieman (Aug 3, 2010)

Is this the same Comex who worked on Wii stuff? Also, is there an internet tethering unlock as well?


----------



## SifJar (Aug 3, 2010)

Dookieman said:
			
		

> Is this the same Comex who worked on Wii stuff?


Yes. He seems to have been focusing more on iOS stuff recently.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 4, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> redsn0w makes it easier to enable multitasking/backgrounds etc., but this jailbreak is easier. If there was a Cydia app to enable multitasking, backgrounding and folders (shouldn't be hard AFAIK, as it just requires a simple plist edit), then JailbreakMe would be much better due to its simplicity...


Wandering around the Cydia store I've seen apps which let you toggle multitasking etc. on and off. Haven't bothered with them since I'm on a 3rd Gen with the higher processing power.

Also having trouble with some apps. Safari Download Manager for instance doesn't seem to like 4.0 and the preference loader can't load it into the settings menu correctly. The option is there but there's nothing in it.


----------

